# S13 and S14 chassis same?



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I was told that the floorpan of both cars is the same and i need to confirm this. I'm asking because we make diamond plate floormats for the S13, and a lot of people with the S14 have been inquiring about them and a few told me that they are the same. But before we sell any, I have to confirm. I don't know of any local S14's in my area to test fit, so here I am. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

